#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Pranburi Beach Resort

## dirtydog

Lawana Beach Resort
5/1 Moo 1 Paknampran, Pranburi, Prachuap Khiri Khan 77220
Tel 032-632-222

lawanapranburi.com

*Prachuap Khiri Khan*

 When you simply want to do nothing you leave your world behind and Your lost paradise returned. Only the sea, the sun, the beach and the national forest park are with you while the world seems millions of miles away. It is your dream tropical vacation at this secluded resort of 24 bungalows surrounded by water and tropical plants. Your holiday is in authentic local Thai fisherman village without any commercials.

You will be transported back to the lifestyle of 40 years ago. We welcome singles, couples families and groups of friends. The complete peacefulness allows you to relax with no hurry. We are located at the month of the Pranburi River, where it meets the Gulf of Thailand. The local fishing village is directly across the river, giving us colourful view of the fishing boats and an amazingly unique beauty. It is just like watching live pictures of an artist's painting. We offer a big swimming pool of mineral water (no chlorine) to be kind to your skin, hair, eyes and general health .

The surrounding area often hosts painting camps that attract art students from all around Thailand. Activities in the vicinity include river and ocean kayaking, cruising in fishing boats, joining professional fishing trips and much more.

The national mangrove forest reserve is a five-minute walk from the bungalows. Here you will see the perfect forest with colourful mud crabs that you will not forget.


    * Two mile long beach.
    * The local village is 200 meters away.
    * The Milford Golf Course is 5 minutes by car.
    * Hua Hin town is 20 minutes by car.
    * The Queens Park is 400 meters away.
    * The Mangrove Forest Reserve is 300 meters away.

We offer a free walking tour to the National Mangrove Forest Reserve Park. The forest has been preserved by Her Majesty the Queen. A wooden walk way has been built to make the one-hour walk extremely pleasant and safe. The Reserve contains Mangrove of several variety of more then 100 years old that inter-woven naturally beyond human wildest imagination. During high tide you will watch tropical various brackish water fish one meter away from you.

During low tide you will watch hugh mud-skippers jumping and playing providing a good show; the white claw fiddler crabs will display their White Blades trying to attract the opposite sex to the happy time. The best time for the walk is around 5 O`clock in the afternoon when the sun will soon set and the temperature is down, the yellow sun light bringing gold glitters to the top of the trees to fascinate your eyes.

Your truly fun way to exercise each morning, or each day, during your lazy tropical holiday. One hour a day of Kayaking will keep you well and fit for you big fight with your lazy holidays away when you do not know what will happen except all the fun. You can work out in your Kayak up the Pranburi River to see the true daily life of a famous fishing village. You will mix on the water with small and colorful fishing boats of designs and patterns you can never think of. It is very typical that fishing boats in Pranburi just need to be as colourful as a boat can be. This is a very popular spot for all art schools to bring their students for a painting trip and art camp. Two hours of Kayaking between 9 am to 4pm will guarantee to give you a Brazilian back coffee tan to bring home to Europe for a good show in the air plan and the office.

High tide Kayaking can bring you through the little canals that see you into the National Mangrove Forest Reserve Park to set You back 100 years among the untouched natural mangrove forest of a kind you think you own the world. You could only wish to hold your breath and hopes the world to stop where it was in front of your eyes. You will see mangrove trees mess themselves up in such a mad weave that can be beautifully fascinating when man is not involved!

In short, if you want see what the world is like 100 years ago just do your exercise in a Kayak for 30 minutes from our resort into the safe shallow canals; water is around 1.2 meters high, and let the natural mangrove trees tell you the whole story.





Soft Adventure Squid Fishing at night.

This is the top high light of holiday in this region. We are the only resort that offers you this undisclosed experience on the sea.

The trip starts at about 8 pm. Out to the sea on a small local fishing boat equipped with all the fishing gear you will ever need and most importantly a cooking pot for your late dinner. You will learn how to use hooks to fish for your own squids. The whole thing is very different from fishing for normal fish When you will use regular fishing hooks.

You will not believe that you will learn for the first time after eating the fresh squids you just get from the sea and cooked immediately that they are simply not the same taste at all as the normal squids you get from the market; it is much better that is. The possibility is that you will not want to buy squids from the market again.

You will see the unique technique developed by fisherman in this region especially to get squids commercially. You will be amazed how clever they are designing equipment, low cost, that will catch nothing else except squids and a lot of squids. The trip will include cooking the fresh squid all you can eat. You will therefore should have very small dinner so you will have spare room for the fresh catch and bring your favorite sauces. You may even pack your dinner and enjoy it all on the boat.

This is an experience you will not forget. The fisherman uses a colourful lighting technique to attract squids to the trap. You must see.

FACT SHEET  

Location : Located right at the mouth of Pranburi River where it disappears into the gulf of Thailand on the Hua Laem Beach. Uniquely nestled between the Pranburi Natural Forest Park to the East and the local fishing village to the West. It is 20 kilometers south of Hua Hin.

Address : 5/1 Moo 1 Paknampran, Pranburi, Prajoubkirikan 77220, Thailand.

Property Type : 4 star beach bungalow honeymoon resort.

Total Bungalow : 14 Bungalows, 10 Private pool bungalow.

Type of Rooms : Premium water-front bungalows of each 40.00 sq.m., Private pool villas 96 sq.m., Pool 11.25 sq.m., Private sundeck and pool 34.5 sq.m.

Tariff Rates : Rates effective from now till Oct 31, 2010
                          Premium Bungalow       Bht.            5,000
                          Private Pool Villa           Bht.          12,000
                          Extra Bed + ABF            Bht                800

Room Facilities : Every bungalow has its own private balcony (8.3sqm), Bathroom shower with hot/cold water, refrigerator, TV, air-conditioning, safe box.

Soft Adventure : Night squid fishing on professional squid fishing boats.

Restaurant Facilities : Open air water front restaurant operates daily from 7.00 am to 9.00 pm. The restaurant serves Thai and international cuisine with a selection of drinks.

Recreations : Mineral water swimming pool (No chlorine), kayaking, walk in the mangrove forest park which is 500 meters away, day fishing in a small fishing boat, night fishing for squids in a small fishing boat, cruising in the river , cruising along the sea coast, night fishing for squids, active fishing village exactly across the river from the bungalow.

Other Services : Telephone, Fax, E-mail, Internet free Wifi, Currancy Exchange, Laundry, Jeep Moter bike Rental, Bicycle Rental, Tours, Transfer from Bangkok and HuaHin.

Resort Manager : Khun Jamsri
                             Mobile. 66 81 9743978

Hotel Contact :     Khun Suwan
                              Mobile. 66 81 7212339  Tel. 66 2 2345687  Fax 66 2 2366336
                              e-mail. lawanalp[at]gmail.com

Reservation :        Directly to Resort. Tel. (66-32) 632222 Fax (66-32) 632303
                              Mobile. 66 89 0629998
                              e-mail. lawanapran[at]yahoo.com

----------


## rosstl

It will be great place to enjoy your weekend, we can book the resort in advance so as to get the best hospitality, keep your plans clear in mind as it will be good place to visit once in a year.

----------

